# Would this be a good buy?



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2012)

Seen it at Amazon.co.uk for 30 bangers...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 18, 2012)

Hmmm, that one has potential, but alas I have no idea.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2012)

400+ pages as well I think...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2012)

Dunno jan, you will need to check further sites for comparrison.....and it has been announced that Tamiya is doing an all new tool IL-2 in 1/48


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2012)

....and it's been arguing, if it's a straight wing Il-2 or not! 
Photos, shows it as a straight wing, mid war version....


----------



## evangilder (Apr 19, 2012)

Does it have any reviews? It looks like it might be interesting.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2012)

Looked in it at Ian Allan in Manchester, WANT IT and the MiG-15 and the Su-7 AND theTu-95!!  
Fantastic books, but at £50 a pop!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, 400 pages is certainly a fair-sized book...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2012)

.....and fun sized one as well!


----------

